# Anyone have some juice for sale that they dont want ?



## bjorncoetsee (4/12/14)

I want to try some new good juices. But im on a budget. If anyone has some good quality juices that you just dont like,and want to sell for a good price, I'm willing to buy it.


----------



## Lee (4/12/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I want to try some new good juices. But im on a budget. If anyone has some good quality juices that you just dont like,and want to sell for a good price, I'm willing to buy it.


Hi Bjorn.

I got some MBV, a couple of Tark's and various other names that I don't like.
They're 18mg.
I'll give them to you, if you want...... you don't have to pay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/12/14)

Wow that would be awesome u sure u dont want anything for it?


----------



## Lee (4/12/14)

I'm very sure!
I'll empty out my stash tonight, you can let me know where I can get the juices to you, tomorrow!


----------



## Silver (4/12/14)

@Lee, very generous of you
We should compare notes at some point since we are both on 18mg


----------



## Lee (4/12/14)

Silver said:


> @Lee, very generous of you
> We should compare notes at some point since we are both on 18mg


Great idea @Silver !
It was just easy, cause Bjorn stays in Bloem, but I am keen.... something like a exchange program?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/12/14)

And this is what I got! thanx @Lee


----------



## Lee (5/12/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> And this is what I got! thanx @Lee


You're welcome Bjorn.


----------

